# 2003 7254 Hydraulics



## Jamie26 (11 mo ago)

Hello all and Thank you in advance. I have a 2003 Cub Cadet 7254 and am wondering what alternatives for Hydraulic fluid are out there. I do not see any specific weights it just says hytran Hydraulic fluid. Any help is greatly appreciated 🙏


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Many stories about fluids out there. I don't waste time or energy looking for a suitable replacement for HYTRAN, I just waste money and use it! I'd rather that, than take a chance on some oil recommended by someone that doesn't own a tractor just like mine! I do believe New Holland has the same thing, but with their own name on it, but then again, I don't have a C.C. 7254.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

The only substitute for Hy Tran Ultraaction is* Mastertran Ultraaction*. They both have the same MAT code (3540) from Viscosity Oil and are the same oil. The only difference is Mastertran is sold by New Holland dealers while Hy Tran is sold by CIH dealers however, a good quality UTF will work just as well as the high dollar hytran.....


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

HyTran has gone through several revisions
Most any good multi-purpose hydraulic/transmission fluid will work good for you.
If you wish to stay HyTran any CaseIH dealer or New Holland dealer will have a couple of different grades.
You probably won't want the latest and greatest which is a para-synthetic.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

If you want to see several posts about HyTran go to Red Power and search Hy Tran or


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

LouNY said:


> HyTran has gone through several revisions
> Most any good multi-purpose hydraulic/transmission fluid will work good for you.
> If you wish to stay HyTran any CaseIH dealer or New Holland dealer will have a couple of different grades.
> You probably won't want the latest and greatest which is a para-synthetic.



I am sure that my reply to this came out way wrong.........Be nice if a user could just delete a post and try again.....LOL.....Anyway, Lou you are 100% correct on this.......Even my Kioti dealer told me that a good brand, not the cheap stuff, of UTF will work just as well as the Kioti brand and will not void any warranty....I figure it is the same for all makes.....


----------

